# competition to see whos fatter :P



## vampirekitten (Oct 5, 2009)

HI. my name is Jessica, 30 from pa. I am new to this site and my friend told me about it. He thought i should write about some of my situations. So here goes  I know its a known fact that girls compete with each other. With anything such as jobs, hairstyles, shoes, guys even losing weight. But how often do you hear of girls competing over how much fatter they can get. I'm sure it happens silently between girls the loose/gain competition. But everyone knows more about the loss side you see it everywhere. Almost every ad shows the everyday struggle of girls to loose weight. I am in a current competition but mine has nothing to do with shedding pounds. Mine is all about gaining pounds and doing it faster than another girl. We started out joking around about eating and asking what we had to eat all day. Mostly cause the mutual guy we liked enjoyed hearing about it. We would also be telling him all this lol. Which of course he would enjoy so in turn we seemed to make it more interesting and talk about eating in front of him whenever we were all together. Eventually the fight over weight gain got more intense to where we were weighing ourselves weekly and not only telling him but telling each other. It seemed we were in a full on battle to gain the most weight in a week and the great part was how much at least I enjoyed it. I would find myself eating more and more just cause i enjoyed it the battle almost became secondary and we would still compete daily whether through him or texts. Our conversations started to revolve around eating and weight gain. We are still in the battle now and still gaining i think between the two of us its been about 45 to 50 pounds total in the last 3-4 months we've gained lol Will keep you posted


----------



## Weeze (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this serious?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 5, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Is this serious?


Serious, yes. 
Serious _what_, however, is open to question. 

-Rusty
(this is the main board, so I can say that here.)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2009)

I have hope for this thread. It should be quite amusing.


----------



## Mini (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations, I am erect.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> Congratulations, I am erect.



MY PREDICTION COMES TRUE


----------



## Mini (Oct 6, 2009)

Truly all this thread needs now is a lesbian sex scene.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> Truly all this thread needs now is a lesbian sex scene.



I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?



You totally just read my mind.


----------



## Mini (Oct 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?



I could get behind that. And film it for profit.


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah its real life not made up. just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Mini (Oct 7, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> yeah its real life not made up. just wanted to clarify that.



I believe you and am waiting for the lesbian sex scene.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha, i'll be in Rochester in November


----------



## Crystal (Oct 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?



*wonders if she could make this a lesbian threesome* :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2009)

Perhaps I have spent too much time in the library.....but this sure reads like something from down there.......:blink:

I don't know.....I stopped referring to myself as a girl long before I hit 30. Is this for women or girls? Do the guys get to gain weight, too?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?





CrystalUT11 said:


> *wonders if she could make this a lesbian threesome* :happy:



rawrrr :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> rawrrr :wubu::wubu::wubu:



I very much like the way this is going..


----------



## Tracii (Oct 7, 2009)

OH Hey count me in too.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 8, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OH Hey count me in too.



Subscri-biiing!


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 8, 2009)

I am trying to add some photos and it seems to have worked lol  the first one is me  the next 2 are me and another girl's stomachs :eat2: hope it works 

View attachment cherrypicker.jpg


View attachment pizzazz.jpg


View attachment wow.jpg


----------



## joswitch (Oct 8, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> I am trying to add some photos and it seems to have worked lol  the first one is me  the next 2 are me and another girl's stomachs :eat2: hope it works



Loving your work!  So are you lefty or righty?

yes, yes I know... sssshhhh.... let the thread live!!!


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 8, 2009)

i am the one on the left with the pink and white shorts


----------



## joswitch (Oct 8, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> i am the one on the left with the pink and white shorts



I think maybe you're winning! Go you!


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 8, 2009)

thats not the girl i am competing again lol but i am winning against her :eat1: that is my other friend i'll tell more about her soon


----------



## joswitch (Oct 8, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> thats not the girl i am competing again lol but i am winning against her :eat1: that is my other friend i'll tell more about her soon



Cool beans!


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think this can be accomplished. Where is ThatGirl?



Can I...come? That girl is so hot. :smitten:

Been there, done that. I think this calls for bragging, just sayin' ;]


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Can I...come? That girl is so hot. :smitten:
> 
> Been there, done that. I think this calls for bragging, just sayin' ;]



Haha, you bitch


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Haha, you bitch



I just had to do it, lol.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 12, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Can I...come? That girl is so hot. :smitten:
> 
> Been there, done that. I think this calls for bragging, just sayin' ;]



*is majorly jealous*

So, I say...Thatgirl, Krismiss, you, and me all get together for a sexy fat girl orgy. 

What do you guys say? :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *is majorly jealous*
> 
> So, I say...Thatgirl, Krismiss, you, and me all get together for a sexy fat girl orgy.
> 
> What do you guys say? :happy:



I'm taking pictures.

Just FYI.


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *is majorly jealous*
> 
> So, I say...Thatgirl, Krismiss, you, and me all get together for a sexy fat girl orgy.
> 
> What do you guys say? :happy:



Count me the fuck in.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm not sure miss crystal understands the potential of this actually happening.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> i'm not sure miss crystal understands the potential of this actually happening.



What? A girl can't fantasize? :blush:


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> What? A girl can't fantasize? :blush:



oh no, you can.

You can also feel free to take a drive to upstate new york.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> oh no, you can.
> 
> You can also feel free to take a drive to upstate new york.



Yes, but so would you. Afterall, you're involved in this sexy orgy, too, hehe. 

Ehh, this was just a bit of fun. Sorry to have stolen your thunder when you first mentioned thatgirl awhile ago in this thread.


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> i'm not sure miss crystal understands the potential of this actually happening.



If there's a will, there's a way. Don't forget that, hahaa.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 12, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> If there's a will, there's a way. Don't forget that, hahaa.



I agree, hehe. Though, I'm pretty damn far away from all of you.

I could do it!


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I agree, hehe. Though, I'm pretty damn far away from all of you.
> 
> I could do it!



haha, =)
and for now, like you said, there is definitely the fantasizing. :wubu:


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes, but so would you. Afterall, you're involved in this sexy orgy, too, hehe.
> 
> Ehh, this was just a bit of fun. Sorry to have stolen your thunder when you first mentioned thatgirl awhile ago in this thread.



Hahaha there was no thunder to be stolen  I'm just teasing!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this the 'omg who wants to fuck thatgirl' thread now? Because if so, I'm RESUBSCRIBING.


----------



## joswitch (Oct 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Is this the 'omg who wants to fuck thatgirl' thread now? Because if so, I'm RESUBSCRIBING.



I'm not entirely sure what is going on here, but I do know this thread is full of WINNNN!


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 13, 2009)

i'd love for anyone to join  the more fat girls the merrier :wubu: i would also think that my guy friend who is in on things on my end wouldn't mind at all..  that is if you girls don't mind him joining or watching :smitten: lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 17, 2009)

Where are guys like you in Washington State?


----------



## Tracii (Oct 18, 2009)

Count me in that girl is hot,hot,hot.:wubu:


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 20, 2009)

Competion happens alot between women. Like who has bigger boobs or a bigger ass. Its just kept hush hush i guess. Verry nice pictures vampirekitten.:smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 26, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> Competion happens alot between women. Like who has bigger boobs or a bigger ass. Its just kept hush hush i guess. Verry nice pictures vampirekitten.:smitten:



Thank!!  Its funny how things work. Like its perfectly normal for skinny girls to compete to see who looks the thinnest but when bigger girls compete its looked at strangly. I guess its a double standard but hey that makes it more of a challenge for me lol


----------



## joswitch (Oct 26, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Thank!!  Its funny how things work. Like its perfectly normal for skinny girls to compete to see who looks the thinnest but when bigger girls compete its looked at strangly. I guess its a double standard but hey that makes it more of a challenge for me lol



Rise to the challenge hun! I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 2, 2009)

well just an update on the gaining.. I am in the lead still by about 77 pounds she is at 260 and i am at 337 :eat1: I was thinking of ways I can make my lead bigger and i'm coming up blank if anyone has any ideas please share :eat1: I am hoping to make my lead bigger than it is now.. I will be taking some pictures tomorrow of myself to add hope you enjoy :wubu:


----------



## jtgw (Nov 3, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> well just an update on the gaining.. I am in the lead still by about 77 pounds she is at 260 and i am at 337 :eat1: I was thinking of ways I can make my lead bigger and i'm coming up blank if anyone has any ideas please share :eat1: I am hoping to make my lead bigger than it is now.. I will be taking some pictures tomorrow of myself to add hope you enjoy :wubu:



Whoa did you have a headstart or did you just gain 77lbs faster than she did?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd say 77 pounds is an insurmountable lead unless you girls are going for 500-600 or something lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd say 77 pounds is an insurmountable lead unless you girls are going for 500-600 or something lol



Shhh, don't tell them that...


----------



## joswitch (Nov 3, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> well just an update on the gaining.. I am in the lead still by about 77 pounds she is at 260 and i am at 337 :eat1: I was thinking of ways I can make my lead bigger and i'm coming up blank if anyone has any ideas please share :eat1: I am hoping to make my lead bigger than it is now.. I will be taking some pictures tomorrow of myself to add hope you enjoy :wubu:



Hun, you the MVP! - no way is she going to dent your lead! Not unless she does some crazy gainer fu! Oh, and you are waking up for a midnight or 2am snack each night, right? cos that's gotta help!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks so much! I guess 77 pounds is a lead lol thats the competetion in me coming out lol.. I haven't tried the 2 am snack but thanks :smitten::wubu::eat1: I'll try that!! And its been over the past 8-9 months i guess. Of course we both started at a lower weight we were never at the same weight to begin with in the beginning i think we were about 40ish pounds different. lol so I guess i built it up more than I thought  :wubu:


----------



## Oirish (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is rockin' my socks off! Why oh why can't I get two girls I know to get into a competition like this?


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 6, 2009)

Now this is the kind of sports I like to read about! LOL, you're prolly reducing this poor friend of yours to a mindless shell when the two of you start in with him.


----------



## VinnyPA (Nov 6, 2009)

Purely a burgh thing, but if you go on steady LARGE diet of Primanti Bros you could gain well. Almost everything is fried (high fats) on thick italian bread with fries (lots of carbs). Thrown in an beer or a pop and you add that much more. I enjoy the moon twp location frequently. 

There is also that brazilian steak house in Penn Hills. Lots of bang (and calories) for your buck. You should be able to jiggle your way up quickly in such a town.

Use every Stillers game as a reason to celebrate. Tailgate from your place in the same way as if you were at Heinz field. Gorge on wings, ribs, etc.... like it was a playoff game.

Happy eating. 



vampirekitten said:


> well just an update on the gaining.. I am in the lead still by about 77 pounds she is at 260 and i am at 337 :eat1: I was thinking of ways I can make my lead bigger and i'm coming up blank if anyone has any ideas please share :eat1: I am hoping to make my lead bigger than it is now.. I will be taking some pictures tomorrow of myself to add hope you enjoy :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for the ideas! I can't wait to try them all :eat1::eat2: Sometimes we do make him speechless when we eat infront of him or constantly talk about eating in front of him. We've gotten fast food before and just spread it all out and ate till we felt sick. He definitely enjoys that! lol Keep the ideas coming thank!!! :eat1::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 7, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> We've gotten fast food before and just spread it all out and ate till we felt sick.



Vomiting is counter-productive.


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never gotten to the point that i would vomit just felt that full I know it wouldn't be good to vomit. :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi I just wanted to add a few new pics of me just taken.. Hope you enjoy and even though I don't look as big as I want its just an illusion lol I really am pretty big :wubu: hope everyone likes them  

View attachment 097.JPG


View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 12, 2009)

Nothin shabby there, you look quite lovely.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2009)

Cute! Got some mischief in that smile there!  looking fat and happy too!


----------



## natasfan (Nov 12, 2009)

You are really BIG
:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:
You should write here all the things you eat during the day, that would be great!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Hi I just wanted to add a few new pics of me just taken.. Hope you enjoy and even though I don't look as big as I want its just an illusion lol I really am pretty big :wubu: hope everyone likes them



that's a really pretty pic of you, diggin the glasses


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Thats very sweet of you. I am quite happy being fat and getting fatter which makes me even happier :eat1: I like my glasses too :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 13, 2009)

Just giving a quick update about something i noticed about ten minutes ago lol I was getting dressed for tonight (having a few friends over) and realized that not were my jeans almost not able to be zipped up but my shirts are all super tight and hug my belly nicely :eat1::wubu: Which make me quite happy needless to say and the girl i'm competing with is coming over tonight as well so thats fun! :smitten: Apparently this vacation week off work i've been eating more than I thought :eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 13, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Hi I just wanted to add a few new pics of me just taken.. Hope you enjoy and even though I don't look as big as I want its just an illusion lol I really am pretty big :wubu: hope everyone likes them


----------



## joswitch (Nov 13, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks everyone!! Thats very sweet of you. I am quite happy being fat and getting fatter which makes me even happier :eat1: I like my glasses too :wubu:



Cute glasses for the win! :smitten:


----------



## Joey1 (Nov 22, 2009)

You are really pretty lady and added pounds suits you.
BTW, your competition reminds me something related on Stuffer 31 - their gaining contest.


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Joey1 said:


> You are really pretty lady and added pounds suits you.
> BTW, your competition reminds me something related on Stuffer 31 - their gaining contest.



Thanks!! That sounds like a blast :eat1::smitten: I should look into that :wubu::eat2:


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Nov 23, 2009)

quick question....WHY AM I JUST NOW FINDIN OUT BOUT THIS THREAD?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 23, 2009)

HI everyone  I just wanted to share some new pics i took of myself tonight  hope you enjoy them  In a few of them its pretty obvious my shirts are getting pretty tight :eat1: probably from all the eating lol :wubu: 

View attachment 003.JPG


View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


View attachment 007.JPG


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 23, 2009)

As there is no sign of the woman you were competing against, I can only assume that you are winning this competition. However, do not let this thought allow you to become complacent; you should neither slow down nor stop, for we all remember the fable of the tortoise and the hare. You just never know when your competition is going to come up close behind you.


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in the process of getting some pictures of her all i can add now is the one i have  I will add some hopefully by the weekend of her 

View attachment 071.JPG


----------



## spaced21 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow this is like, totally real and stuff. Keep it up! :eat1:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 26, 2009)

spaced21 said:


> wow this is like, totally real and stuff. Keep it up! :eat1:



thanks!! I'm excited tomorrows thanksgiving i just love over eating and thats a perfect day to do it!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> thanks!! I'm excited tomorrows thanksgiving i just love over eating and thats a perfect day to do it!



heh, you read our minds...lol let us know how it goes. Have a great day


----------



## Mikey (Nov 26, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd say 77 pounds is an insurmountable lead unless you girls are going for 500-600 or something lol



That doesn't sound like a bad thing!!!


----------



## natasfan (Nov 26, 2009)

THANKSGIVING IS UR DAY!:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 27, 2009)

:eat1: thanksgiving was great!! I had 3 plates which were heaping full with everything you can think of. lol thats after having a huge breakfast and a sandwich to tide me over(we don't eat til 5)  :eat2: I also had 2 helpings of dessert!!! When I got home(around 10) shockingly enough I was hungry again :wubu::eat1: So I ate 2 huge bowls of cereal before bed!  so needless to say I ate pretty much all day!! I loved it!!! :smitten::wubu: Hope everyones thanksgivings were as filling:eat1: as mine!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> :eat1: thanksgiving was great!! I had 3 plates which were heaping full with everything you can think of. lol thats after having a huge breakfast and a sandwich to tide me over(we don't eat til 5)  :eat2: I also had 2 helpings of dessert!!! When I got home(around 10) shockingly enough I was hungry again :wubu::eat1: So I ate 2 huge bowls of cereal before bed!  so needless to say I ate pretty much all day!! I loved it!!! :smitten::wubu: Hope everyones thanksgivings were as filling:eat1: as mine!!



now thats was awesome, glad you had a great day


----------



## joswitch (Nov 27, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> HI everyone  I just wanted to share some new pics i took of myself tonight  hope you enjoy them  In a few of them its pretty obvious my shirts are getting pretty tight :eat1: probably from all the eating lol :wubu:



Looking good, hun! :smitten: Clearly all your hard work is paying off!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 27, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Looking good, hun! :smitten: Clearly all your hard work is paying off!



thanks!! thats sweet :wubu: i'm still going strong :eat1: been eating just as much today as I was yesterday lol :eat2::eat2:


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Nov 29, 2009)

Interesting. You are so cute.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you gained some weight for thanksgivin?


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 29, 2009)

OnlineFeeder said:


> Do you gained some weight for thanksgivin?



Actually I did I gained 3 pounds this weekend not as impressive as I wanted but hey :eat1::eat1: gonna keep going!! and Thanks for the compliment :smitten: very sweet!!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 29, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Actually I did I gained 3 pounds this weekend not as impressive as I wanted but hey :eat1::eat1: gonna keep going!!



Oh you're impressive (and possibly too modest).


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Nov 30, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Actually I did I gained 3 pounds this weekend not as impressive as I wanted but hey :eat1::eat1: gonna keep going!! and Thanks for the compliment :smitten: very sweet!!





Your friend weight only 260 lbs? You're going to win!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 30, 2009)

OnlineFeeder said:


> Your friend weight only 260 lbs? You're going to win!



I think we all win in this case


----------



## prettysteve (Nov 30, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> HI everyone  I just wanted to share some new pics i took of myself tonight  hope you enjoy them  In a few of them its pretty obvious my shirts are getting pretty tight :eat1: probably from all the eating lol :wubu:



Ms.VampireKitten : Keep on gaining baby! You still have along way to go.I just love your pudgy growing bulging belly.It looks so soft & squishy.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Dec 5, 2009)

Updates????


----------



## vampirekitten (Dec 14, 2009)

HI everyone sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks my computer was down. I am of course still gaining and eating constantly :eat1::eat2: I am only up a few pounds though which upsets me  But I just made 11 dozen cookies last night and hope to eat most of them by wednesday lol. I at 2 dozen yesterday just as a snack lol. :wubu::wubu: I love christmas goodies we are getting extra stuff at work alot of sweets that i am pigging out of there which is great! Hope everyone is stuffing and feeding alot this time of year :smitten::bow:


----------



## RJI (Dec 17, 2009)

What do you win besides the new shape?


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 17, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> HI everyone sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks my computer was down. I am of course still gaining and eating constantly :eat1::eat2: I am only up a few pounds though which upsets me  But I just made 11 dozen cookies last night and hope to eat most of them by wednesday lol. I at 2 dozen yesterday just as a snack lol. :wubu::wubu: I love christmas goodies we are getting extra stuff at work alot of sweets that i am pigging out of there which is great! Hope everyone is stuffing and feeding alot this time of year :smitten::bow:



Vampirekitten : I hope that your butt & belly gets so big & fat from all of the holiday feasting that your butt will not fit inside of your kitchen table chair.


----------



## vampirekitten (Dec 17, 2009)

RJI said:


> What do you win besides the new shape?



Isnt winning a new shape enough?? :wubu::smitten: lol I guess we never really set out a prize other than a hotter fatter body :wubu: but in my eyes thats the best prize I could get!!!  :smitten:

oh and prettysteve I hope so too!!


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 21, 2009)

I love your competition- real female body building, good luck with your progress


----------



## joswitch (Dec 21, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> Isnt winning a new shape enough?? :wubu::smitten: lol I guess we never really set out a prize other than a hotter fatter body :wubu: but in my eyes thats the best prize I could get!!!  :smitten:



That's the spirit! Sorry I keep missing you on YIM, Jess - Merry Xmas hun! :kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten (Dec 21, 2009)

joswitch said:


> That's the spirit! Sorry I keep missing you on YIM, Jess - Merry Xmas hun! :kiss2:



thanks!! :wubu::smitten: Send me a message when your on sometimes i'm just invisible but you know I always wanna talk to you!


----------



## vampirekitten (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks  Russ! I'm working on getting higher having a slight lull though i've actually lost 3 pounds :doh:  need to think of ways to get it higher. Kinda bummed about it..


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> thanks  Russ! I'm working on getting higher having a slight lull though i've actually lost 3 pounds :doh:  need to think of ways to get it higher. Kinda bummed about it..



Don't be bummed, you still look great. Besides, x-mas dinner is coming


----------



## vampirekitten (Dec 22, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Don't be bummed, you still look great. Besides, x-mas dinner is coming



thanks! I'm so excited to over eat christmas day not just dinner the entire day :eat1::eat1: Which i've been doing this week actually! its more fun to make a week out of completely stuffing yourself than just a day right? :eat1::wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 4, 2010)

well since christmas i've gained a few pounds  i'm at 348!! :wubu: I have been a non stop eating girlie  My belly is starting to hang more than ever now! I am pretty excited about it:smitten: I hope to get some updated pics on here this week to show my progress


----------



## joswitch (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome!  well done Jess! Can't "weight" to see your new pics!  sorry i can't resist a bad pun...


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 9, 2010)

I like this real life storie. Wow, your bellie has gained very well. I am dreaming of the 450!! Hmmm... Do you play a lot with your belly?
Go on with this gaining competition...
<3 Henk


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 10, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I like this real life storie. Wow, your bellie has gained very well. I am dreaming of the 450!! Hmmm... Do you play a lot with your belly?
> Go on with this gaining competition...
> <3 Henk



Thanks!! I'm very pleased with my stomach growing as much as it has and can't wait for it to get bigger :wubu: I do have to confess I love to play with my stomach :blush: I have a few spots that i'm always squeezing or shaking or rubbing :blush::wubu: I just love it!!!


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss VampireKitten: OMG! I can hardly wait to see your new wait gain pictures!! I am really excited for you right about now. I sure hope that your buttocks , big belly and even your cankles get so big and fat that you will need to be carted around in a motorized scooter.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks!! I'm very pleased with my stomach growing as much as it has and can't wait for it to get bigger :wubu: I do have to confess I love to play with my stomach :blush: I have a few spots that i'm always squeezing or shaking or rubbing :blush::wubu: I just love it!!!



I'm hoping for pictures. I love it when a woman flaunts her beauty. :smitten:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 10, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks!! I'm very pleased with my stomach growing as much as it has and can't wait for it to get bigger :wubu: I do have to confess I love to play with my stomach :blush: I have a few spots that i'm always squeezing or shaking or rubbing :blush::wubu: I just love it!!!


It's also very delicious to play with al that fat and to dream it will be more. It's also very delicious to play when you've stuffed yourself. It will be nice to go further and further, so you will gain very quick. Go on with eating and playing with your bellie fat. Hmmmm:eat2::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 17, 2010)

:smitten:here are two new pics!!!:wubu: I only have 2 because my camera died and I don't have any more batteries lol :wubu: I think my stomach has definitely grown since my last pics  which is awesome I love it!!! Hope everyone enjoys them  

View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> :smitten:here are two new pics!!!:wubu: I only have 2 because my camera died and I don't have any more batteries lol :wubu: I think my stomach has definitely grown since my last pics  which is awesome I love it!!! Hope everyone enjoys them



*Wolf Whistle* How about you and I get together and explore your newfound curves? :wubu: You look absolutely lovely. :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 18, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> :smitten:here are two new pics!!!:wubu: I only have 2 because my camera died and I don't have any more batteries lol :wubu: I think my stomach has definitely grown since my last pics  which is awesome I love it!!! Hope everyone enjoys them


Your belly looks big, round and very soft. Hmmm:eat2: Go on with eating. I want to see this belly much rounder! And softer. I am sure.
<3 Henk


----------



## joswitch (Jan 18, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> :smitten:here are two new pics!!!:wubu: I only have 2 because my camera died and I don't have any more batteries lol :wubu: I think my stomach has definitely grown since my last pics  which is awesome I love it!!! Hope everyone enjoys them



Loving your cute stretchies on your belly! :kiss2: But I like the pics where we can see your smiling face as well as your hott bod!


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 18, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Loving your cute stretchies on your belly! :kiss2: But I like the pics where we can see your smiling face as well as your hott bod!



Thanks :blush: very sweet.. I am getting more pics on here this week :wubu: with my smiling face too lol


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 18, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Wolf Whistle* How about you and I get together and explore your newfound curves? :wubu: You look absolutely lovely. :kiss2: :smitten:



thanks!!! I love my curves and especially love squeezing them and rubbing them  lol :blush:


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 18, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> I am getting more pics on here this week :wubu: with my smiling face too lol



Oh, good. Headless women frighten me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> thanks!!! I love my curves and especially love squeezing them and rubbing them  lol :blush:



I could help you rub those curves. I've been told I have "magic fingers". *Growls* :kiss2:


----------



## edicksonramirez (Feb 3, 2010)

That competition is excelent. Please keep ot up.


----------

